# Motherboard for 3rd gen Core i5 processor



## Samak (Dec 14, 2012)

hi guys...
i am thinking to buy 3rd gen core i5 3450 processor & selected Intel DB75EN as motherboard... is it okay? or should i buy another motherboard.. please suggest.. thanx in advance


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 14, 2012)

Whats your budget and which cabinet are you using?

If your cabinet can support ATX form factor then go for ASUS P8B75-V by increasing budget by 1k.


----------



## Myth (Dec 14, 2012)

Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H Motherboard : 3,850.00


----------



## Samak (Dec 15, 2012)

i dont have a desktop pc, using a laptop.. planning to buy one after my semester exam.. my total budget is 40k.. i have chosen Cooler Master Elite 310 cabinet, nvidia geforce gtx 650ti, corsair cx500v2 psu, intel core i5 3450 processor.. but am confused in which motherboard to buy.. please suggest.. i dont know much about all that..


----------



## Myth (Dec 15, 2012)

You are better off setting up the whole rig here from scratch by starting a thread. 

You dont need a cx500 for that rig, 430 is sufficient.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 15, 2012)

Post a new thread in PC components  and answer this....*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...-help-answer-these-questions-first.html...you will get a much better response and better configuration within your specified budget.


----------



## Samak (Dec 15, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> Post a new thread in PC components  and answer this....*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-mothe...-help-answer-these-questions-first.html...you will get a much better response and better configuration within your specified budget.



ok thanx


----------

